# a friend of mine



## flipflopslove

*Moderator note: Threads merged into this one.*

Would you say "un ami du mien" or "un ami à moi"
for a friend of mine?


----------



## cropje_jnr

_Un ami à moi _or _un de mes amis._


----------



## flipflopslove

so un ami du mien is entirely wrong?


----------



## cropje_jnr

I've never heard it personally, although in checking I found a handful of hits on Google. A native speaker will be best informed to answer more definitely, of course.


----------



## bloomiegirl

flipflopslove said:


> so un ami du mien is entirely wrong?



Yup, it's wrong. Consider using one of Cropje's suggestions.

Edit: Oops, the dialogue has sped ahead of my slow typing. Might as well wait for a native Francophone to respond.


----------



## Matmat

Yes "un ami du mien" is wrong as crpoje and bloomiegirl wrote. You have to say : 
un ami à moi
un de mes amis (or "copains" or "potes" (more familiar)).


----------



## pieanne

I concur


----------



## Arrius

*Un mien ami* is still possible for _a friend of mine_.


----------



## Benouze

Arrius said:


> *Un mien ami* is still possible for _a friend of mine_.


 
Negative.

"Un de mes amis" is the best translation, "Un ami à moi" sounds more childish.


----------



## smallseb

"Un de mes amis" is the best translation. 
Un ami du mien is not french bc you can't use "mien" in here: the friend you're talking about won't ever be your possession.


----------



## Lykius

> "Un de mes amis" is the best translation.
> Un ami du mien is not french bc you can't use "mien" in here: the friend you're talking about won't ever be your possession.


+1  mais  un ami à moi est tout aussi juste  
 "Un ami du mien" peut exister mais c'est particulier et cela veut dire l'ami de mon ami, "the friend of my friend" 
exemple 1: Les amis de mes amis sont mes amis, et comme tu est un ami du mien tu est donc le mien.
 The friends of my friends are my friends, so since you are a friend of my friend you are one of mine.
exemple 2 : C'est un de tes amis ?
               - Non seulement un ami du mien.
Is he one of your friend ?
Nope, only one friend of my friend.
(Désolé pour ces exemples pas géniaux et mal traduits)

En fait le "mien" viens remplacer "mon ami", mais c'est vrai qu'on l'évite car au final c'est pas toujours très clair, et c'est malgré tout assez familier.

"Un mien ami" personnellement c'est la première fois que je le rencontre, si ça existe c'est soit du vieux français soit du quebecois, soit d'un niveau de langue assez élevé vu la manière dont ça sonne, mais en tout cas pas utilisé couramment en France.


----------



## LaurentK

Des locutions telles que "c'est une idée mienne", "une connaissance mienne m'a dit..." sont des formules d'un usage assez rare mais parfaitement correct. "Un ami mien" l'est tout autant mais peu voire pas usité (question de sonorité peut-être?).


----------



## Arrius

Merci, *Laurentik*! Je disais seulement que c'est possible.


----------



## Lykius

Une idée mienne est quand même assez répandu, mais "un ami mien" est vraiment de très loin beaucoup plus rare en effet, sans doute car en fait mien est quand même assez fort comme possessif. 
Quant à "un ami mien"  Arrius vous avez raison ça existe fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/mien
Il s'agit bien d'un registre soutenu d'après fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pronom_possessif, mais franchement à part dans quelques contextes particulier on l'utilise très très peu.

On se restreint généralement à utiliser :
C'est un de mes amis, c'est mon ami, c'est un ami à moi, c'est un ami (qui suffit lorsque l'on veut préciser simplement qui est la personne). 

Après on comprend mais on a pas l'habitude un peu comme pour le le subjonctif imparfait, qui ne pose pas de problème  de compréhension mais qu'on n'utilise pour ainsi dire jamais.


----------



## olaf85

I would prefer to translate this as 'a friend of mine' instead of 'my friend' if possible.

Such as 'I was talking to a friend of mine when she said...'

'Je parlais un amie de la mienne quand elle a dit...'

is that correct?  the usage of le mien/la mienne is a bit confusing!
thanks!


----------



## pieanne

Je parlais à un de mes amis/à un ami à moi ...


----------



## RuK

Je parlais à une amie (obviously she's your friend),
or
je parlais à une de mes amies - one of my friends.

First off, parler à quelqu'un. We speak TO someone and in French (for once) the preposition is the same. 

Forget la mienne here. La mienne replaces the noun -- it's "mine". C'est l'amie de qui? C'est la mienne. - she's mine.


----------



## olaf85

in my composition, i actually had parlais avec--can you not speak with somebody in french?

and thank you for clarifying la mienne.


----------



## RuK

You can indeed speak with - je parlais avec - but your sentence didn't have it.

A bientôt.


----------



## olaf85

i realized that after reading the responses.  
merci bien!


----------



## gumonmysoul

Hello all,

I'm wondering if there is any difference à and de in contexts such as the following:

un copain à moi
un copain de moi

It seems unlikely that they are completely interchangeable, so I'm wondering what kinds of constraints on usage there might be.  Is there a preference towards one or the other in specific contexts or registers?  Any information/insight you have would be helpful.  

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Jade14

"Un copain *de* moi" n'existe pas. On dit "un copain à moi".


----------



## gumonmysoul

Really?  If you search "un copain de moi" in google, you get like 800,000 hits.  I don't mean to question your judgment, but is there some explanation for that you can give?


----------



## chrisp124

gumonmysoul, il ne faut pas oublier d'encadrer _"un copain de moi"_ de guillemets dans la recherche avec Google, ça change tout.

Je suis d'accord avec Jade14.
On peut dire aussi _un de mes copains_.


----------



## gumonmysoul

Oh man, google search really screwed me up.  I of course used quotation marks in my search and it claimed to have over 800,000 hits.  But when I clicked through them, all of a sudden it reported hardly any.  Very weird.  It must be some sort of glitch because it's given me 27, 32, and 656 hits once you click on to the next page.  Anyway, mystery solved.  Thanks.  I was severely confused!  Damn google!

Here's the link to my initial search, perhaps you can see how many search results initially popped up.  Thanks for the responses though!

http://www.google.com/search?q=%22un+copain+de+moi%22&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a

After posting this, I clicked on the link again and it only shows 656.  I have no idea what's going on, but I wish I could screenshot the search result with 800,000 results to show you I'm not crazy!! Haha.  Wow, after clicking it again it's back to 811,000 again.  Madness!


----------



## itka

I just found 47700 hits...and only 4 pages (the other are duplications, I assume).
So, there are 4 pages from people completely wrong...  
Don't be too confident with Google !


----------



## gumonmysoul

Yes, I'm kind of sad, this ruined my faith in google searches.  I'm going to have to be more careful next time!


----------



## Bix

On a side note, "un copain de moi" is a very common mistake made by Dutch-speaking persons when they litterallytranslate "a friend of mine" from their mothertongue ("een vriend van mij") in French.

I know it's a French-English forum, but I just wanted to explain how you could find a few of these results (not 850k though ...) on a google search.


----------



## gumonmysoul

Yea, that's very interesting actually.  I would assume Germans would also do they same, and even Americans too.


----------

